# the many steps of stained glass



## strollingbones (Dec 11, 2008)

1.   selecting the pattern or draw the pattern

2.  select the glass and trace the pattern on to it

3. cut the glass thus breaking much glass and cutting fingers after all you are working with glass

4  piecing glass on pattern and grinding as necessary to make them fit..this results in your fingertips being cut as you press the glass into the grinder head...you are so focused on the glass and grinder head that it is not until you notice the blood that you realize you are cutting your fingertips..there are tools of the trade to avoid this but most dont work well

5.  washing all the pieces in a hot water and dawn soap...dry and place on heating pad....make sure all markers and glass dust is gone

6.  foil all the pieces and burnish them...a long process where you apply cooper foil to the edges of the glass (tiffany style) you then must push all the edges down and do as much as you can to make the foil as even on both sides...you need scissors and an exacto knife...then you need a fib...you use the fib to burnish the foil..this makes it adhere to the clean warm glass...warm glass takes foil better...then you repin the glass back on the pattern and check the fit..the foil adds 1/8 inch to the glass but you can end up with a "growing" piece

7.  flux the tack points....solder the tack points..removed all the pins...and flus and solder the entire piece...this takes a good while and cant be rushed 

8.  cuss the entire damned piece for a hour and drink for a while...

9.  after 3 sips of the damned drink you realize the acidic flux is now gonna damage the glass so you get off your lazy butt and wash the entire piece with dawn and baking soda to neutralize the acidic flux and wash it off....

10.  patina the solder or not...you can use black or cooper...depending on the back color of the foil you have used..that determines your color of patina..silver is just solder left unpatinied...  wash the entire piece again and dry well....

11.  put on a polish compound...all over the piece and begin to polish it with a soft cloth...we use q tips and try to use the square tipped ones....or slanted tipped ones...

12.  frame the piece..some use leaded frame some use wooden....i prefer wooden frames...then hang

take my word for it...you can never pay what the piece is worth....

and i am grumpy ...i am working in glass for the first time in months...all my stuff is in disarray....my fingertips are hurting and i cant find one of my foiling wheels....but i am making progress...i have 4 small pieces pinned and ready to solder...o and those who make it a profession and do it daily must have blood test for lead levels once a year...enough for now lol


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 3, 2009)

I never knew it took so much and this here:

_"...o and those who make it a profession and do it daily must have blood test for lead levels once a year...enough for now"... _

I guess I won't complain the next time I see a price for a piece eh?

What are you working on?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 3, 2009)

Maybe step 3 should be to buy some gloves?

I love stained glass you should definitely post a pic of your work when you are done I think a lot of us would like to see it.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 3, 2009)

first pieces:


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 3, 2009)

Did you mean to add a link or is it the pic in your signature? I'm having a hard time making it out. I really would like to see what you're doing.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 4, 2009)

i was trying to post some thumbnails but they arent uploading...i even attempted the album feature...i will try later on this evening


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh cool.... I hope you can figure it out. Thanks for trying.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2009)

here are a few of the first pieces:


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2009)

more:


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow SB those are beautiful. I can't wait to see how the cat turns out it looks complicated.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2009)

hmm pics didnt turn out too well...i have the cat finished...i will post that as soon as i can...with another one..that is finished...i have not been working this winter due to the cold and being busy...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2009)

How long does it take on average to do a small to medium size one?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 6, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> more:





Wow the sunflower is amazing, it is great the way you did it off the square to appear 3 dimensional.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 6, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> hmm pics didnt turn out too well...i have the cat finished...i will post that as soon as i can...with another one..that is finished...i have not been working this winter due to the cold and being busy...





They look good to me, I agree with Amanda I can't wait to see the cheshire cat.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2009)

the cat finished...some pieces i sold....the cat was exhibited to show custom works....the image is too trademarked to sell...


----------

